# Sticky  VPNs



## Ogri750

As mentioned numerous times before, please do not discuss the use of VPN's on the forum.

Their use is not permitted by the TRA and as such, the forum cannot be seen to condone their use.

*Future threads discussing them will be deleted without warning*


----------



## zin

Sorry to bring this up but this bugs me as I don't believe this is technically correct. Businesses use VPNs happily in the UAE for work purposes and the telecom companies even provide these. What's stopping businesses connecting to their international offices and using the Internet there exactly?

Etisalat -Industry Expertise - Managed Remote Access Service (SSL VPN)

IP VPN | du

The only reason public VPNs are blocked here is because their usage can be used to potentially create illegality such as for using specific VOIP services e.g. Skype-out and porn/gambling surfing. 

That said I can not find a single reference on the TRA site saying these are illegal in themselves. Unless the forum has had a directive from the TRA themselves citing a UAE law to remove any posts assisting with the usage of VPNs why is this such a big issue here?


----------



## Confiture

The rights & wrongs could be discussed at length, however the truth is that they _can_ be used to circumvent the UAE's rules on acceptable internet sites & content.

In reality, an open discussion on such a high traffic site as this that names VPNs and their relative merits could result in some being blocked by the TRA. 

This is of course something that subscribers to the VPNs would be seriously miffed about.


----------



## Ogri750

Someone using a VPN to circumvent the restrictions placed by the UAE telecom companies cannot be condoned on this forum.

The passing of information on how to bypass these restrictions cannot be condoned on this forum.

Yes businesses use VPN's, my company uses one, but these are not for the accessing of restricted sites as is generally discussed on VPN threads.

What people discuss through private messages is their business


----------



## steve_99

It would be nice to create a list of "forum members" who can help other members (newbies) with the VPN questions and recommend some providers.....obviously this conversation will be in PM


----------



## KONY

hello what is all the fuss with that VPN thing (Virtual Private Network ??) ?

what do people use it for ?

myself, i'm a newbie, about to get an appartment in the Marina, and i'm looking for a way to be able to surf on "certain" websites (as i do in my own country) without being identified by the ISP (Internet Services Provider) OR LOCAL AUTHORITIES.

If anyone can help me and give me some company names or ways to do such (even if it's some kind of paid services) i would greatly appreciate...YOU CAN pm me if it's not an information that can be pubished.

THANX


----------



## Jynxgirl

Is that last poster... as the british say... taking the piss? Ogri's post was very to the point. Why do so many people just not get it?


----------



## Confiture

Beats me..

It's like having a local pub that does quiet lock ins.

You don't go around shouting about it....


----------



## Ogri750

KONY said:


> hello what is all the fuss with that VPN thing (Virtual Private Network ??) ?
> 
> what do people use it for ?
> 
> myself, i'm a newbie, about to get an appartment in the Marina, and i'm looking for a way to be able to surf on "certain" websites (as i do in my own country) without being identified by the ISP (Internet Services Provider) OR LOCAL AUTHORITIES.
> 
> If anyone can help me and give me some company names or ways to do such (even if it's some kind of paid services) i would greatly appreciate...YOU CAN pm me if it's not an information that can be pubished.
> 
> THANX



........and people wonder why I posted this thread


----------



## The Dating Doctor

I am doing some research from outside UAE for my company, and would greatly appreciate it if anyone could advise on what are the preferred VPNs (via DM) that many or most people use. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Elphaba

Can certain posters not read the first post in this thread?

It's very simple. This topic is not open for discussion on this forum, so stop posting about them.

And I'm closing this thread to stop further discussion of the topic.


----------

